# How to do leash corrections?



## gmartinez3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello,
My dog fairly knows his basic commands and he listens most of the time. However, there are times where he does not listen because he is either distracted or not paying attention. I am wanting to know how to do leash corrections when my dog does not follow commands.

Is this the general idea of a leash correction?

*Human:* Sit
*Dog:* _*Does not sit*_
*Human:* _*pop* *pop*_ (until dog sits)
*Dog:* _*sits*_
*Human:* _*stop leash pop*_

Also, does this apply to other commands such as down, watch me, and leave it?

Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A dog may know and obey commands in the particular places where you practice;in the house,the yard,the park.In a different location and with new distractions he will require practice there also and you will learn how to keep him engaged with you.
Only when he thoroughly knows the command,knows the location,and can work with distractions is it fair to correct.One pop should do it and don't forget Praise!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Your dog learns how to do something at home and is perfect at it. Now you take him somewhere else and he doesn't do it. He hasn't learned yet to transfer the knowledge at home to the new place. It's like teaching your child the letter a. If you show them a flashcard they can tell you it's an a and what sound it makes. If you show them a word with the letter a in it and ask what it is, they don't know or can't tell you the sound. They haven't made the transference of knowledge from one place to another. They have to learn it is still the same thing, the same letter, the same sound, even with the distractions of other letters around it. Same with dogs, they have to learn it is the same thing in all places, not just at home or in the house or in the backyard or the front yard.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

IMHO corrections are an art that shouldn't be learned from a book or online.

Bad timing. Too harsh. Too soft. Can all be disastrous. Dangerous to the dog and handler at worst and ineffective or unfair and best.

I highly recommend finding a good trainer who can evaluate your dog and observe the two of you work together. They will teach proper corrections leash and otherwise.


----------



## gmartinez3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi! Thanks for your response.
Sadly, I cannot enroll in training classes as of now because of financial issues. What could you recommend I do? Just stick to no correction training?


----------



## gmartinez3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for your response!
I just now realized that the problem of my dog not listening is due to the environment because I have noticed that he listens well inside of the house but not as much outside.


----------



## gmartinez3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the response!
I think that is exactly the case. I will try to do more outside or new environment work to see how it goes. Great explanation by the way!


----------

